# Hymalayn Farm Knife Delivered



## Anvil Head (Oct 30, 2012)

Thought you guys would like to see the completed package.
Never done one of these before, but it turned out well.
Jason seemed very pleased.
Did a lot of field testing of the blade before finishing out. This baby will cut!
The blade is OTS (old truck spring)- 11" blade/16" oal, handle is black locust, pins are stainless steel tubing.
There is a fire starter that fits in the loop on the side, just didn't get a pic with it in place. Enjoy. Hopefully Jason will post some action pictures later.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool looking knife, good job.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 30, 2012)

that is a beast ...


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful outfit little brother


----------



## jmhlsy (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't say enough, Carl, this thing exceeded all expectations. You have an incredible gift. It feels like it moves with you when you walk, not beating you up like a machete. I have a little clearing to do this weekend beside the garage. I will get some more pics. I don't plan on babying it.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 30, 2012)

Great setup, beautiful work there Carl.  That should handle most anything it comes up against.  Good job.

John I.


----------



## marknga (Oct 30, 2012)

That is freakin bad... nicely done.


----------



## Shug (Oct 30, 2012)

pretty cool


----------



## wooddog (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice job sir.


----------



## MoblMec (Oct 30, 2012)

Carl
I see you are making MEXICAN GOATSUCKER COMBAT knives also.
I like I like. HeHe
MoblMec


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 30, 2012)

Great looking blade there Carl!   I think I may have seen that in the rough at the Hammer-in?


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 30, 2012)

Carl that is a nice set up. Good job


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice utensil. I'd be backing up away from it!  JS


----------



## jmhlsy (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a pic with the horn fero rod. I will get a few more pics this weekend.  Even the pup likes it.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice - outstanding work Carl!  Looks great!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes sir , outstanding work there buddy. That looks great. Scott


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors (Oct 30, 2012)

turned out great carl. i like what u did with the leather.


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 31, 2012)

Very impressive Carl!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks folks, enjoyed making it. The blade was on the table at TR but not the sheath. Forging the blade was pretty straight forward work, but the sheath was a bit trickier.
Pretty little hound there Jason. Thanks for the additional pictures. Watch out on your follow through cuts.......that thing won't know meat & bones from brush & briars.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

That is one incredible looking blade. Nice job!!!


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 1, 2012)

great knife, but the leather is super...


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, required a little thinking to get everything in the right place (most nearly pulled a ligament behind the left ear!). Never showed it to Dad (Sandy Morrissey), he'd a wore me out on this one. 
Hard not to break out the swivel knife and stamps on that big a "pallet" of flat leather, but would have been inappropiate for that style knife.
The leg straps are totally removable so it can lashed to a pack. Jason's  idea and a pretty good one.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice.  The sheath is great looking too.


----------



## john costa (Nov 1, 2012)

awsome


----------



## jmhlsy (Nov 11, 2012)

Wanted to give a update after doing some chopping. It is made from 5160, just shy of .25" and hollow ground. The whole package weighs 2.2# and digs in like a beast. It slashes through limbs 1" and smaller with one pass. After seeing that it did small stuff very well I decided to try something a little harder.  I cut down a 4" ,live, water oak in about a minute. Then a 2.5" ,dead, sourwood.  No hand fatigue at all.  And the blade is still flawless.  It also feels great carrying it. The straps keep it from beating you up as you walk.  I was not planning on using the upper strap for belt carry but I did this time. (sorry about small pics, not sure how to fix)  Great job Carl.


----------



## ncrobb (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, "congrats" to the owner and an "outstanding job" to the maker.

Robb


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow!! That's just awesome.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks good on ya, Jason. Glad it's doing well for you. I may have to make another one or two.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 13, 2012)

When we going to see action pictures of you chopping the head off a big ol' burmese python?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 14, 2012)

That case is as impressive as the knife! Is your pup a pointer?


----------



## carver (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice Carl,looks like it could take on a few Zombies too.


----------



## jmhlsy (Nov 15, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> That case is as impressive as the knife! Is your pup a pointer?


She is pointer/bulldog mix.  Her mom and pop are hog hunting dogs.  She was given to my boys by my brother. She is pretty fiesty but will be a house dog.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 15, 2012)

No Zombies, Just Chupacabra!

I always try to make knife & seath compliment each other.


----------



## blademan (Nov 15, 2012)

sweet work Carl,beautiful and functional leatherwork !


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Guess you been pretty busy. Been up north?


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 16, 2012)

Carl, of all the knives I have seen of yours, this one is at the top.  nice package!


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Dan. Looks like I'll be making a few more in slightly different sizes.
Have you been able to get back into the shop much and get any work done?
 Hope you make it down to the Twins in Feb.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 17, 2012)

I got to put my hands on this one today , its a nice one for sure. It just feels good, and balanced . Nice work buddy.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Scotty. If you look at the finished forged pic you probably noticed that the handle was longer. Had to shorten it to get the balance moved up to the chopping curve. It really pays to test early and a lot (before drilling holes) with a blade like this one.


----------

